# Second Life



## Krogan (Aug 6, 2008)

When I try to log in to second life, it gives me an error.

Unable to connect to second life
Often this means that your computer's clock is set incorrectly
Please go to control panels and make sure the time and date
are set correctly

My date and time are set correctly. Several times by myself and now set to Microsoft's internet clock. My time zone is correct also.

There are a few others online that have my same problem but no one has a solution. I heard it might have something to do with open DNS.

Please help


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

you could check your time zone in the game settings maybe it thinks your somewhere where your not.


----------



## Krogan (Aug 6, 2008)

All you can do is go to preferences. I could not find anything about time zones or anything.


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

might be worth sending them an email, its probably some silly error


----------



## Krogan (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Krogan (Aug 6, 2008)

After many hours of work, I have found no contact information or tech support at the second life website. Frustration is kicking in.


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

have you got an online profile to do with this game, maybe the time setting are wrong there, if that dont work get a board game and invite your mates over.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you google *second life support*?

*http://secondlife.com/support/*

Click the 'Ticket Submission' picture/link to report a technical problem. Or look through the Knowledge Base for similar problems. I couldn't find anything to do with the system clock, just a few about opening ports and adjusting firewall settings.


----------



## Krogan (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks ill try


----------



## Krogan (Aug 6, 2008)

I went to the website and sent an email. Below is the reply.

Your local network may be blocking secure logins. It's also possible that your secure login is failing due to an incorrect date/time on your computer.

Try double-clicking the clock in the Windows system tray (in the lower-right corner of the screen), and verify the date and time. Make sure it's not a year off!

Be sure a firewall, or internet security or firewall software, is not blocking Second Life access. Second life is one of a few programs that requests permission to look at the internal clock settings of your pc but most antivirus software doesnt think that any programs should need to look at this. If you need further instructions on this please go to the software manufactures website.

If you are on an office or university network, your network administrator may have secure logins disabled. In this case, you may not be able to use Second Life on that network connection.


----------



## MizZ Quintessa (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,
i have the same problem .. and i did every thing like verifying the time zone, and disabling the security fire wall, with no use ...
please i need ur help A.S.A.P .. am gona lose my job in second life i need to log in 
please help me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://secondlife.com/support/*


----------



## MizZ Quintessa (Sep 9, 2008)

thanx koala for your fast reply though i couldn't find any useful help..
could u please give me the direct support email so i can report the exact details of my problem .. therefore post it to help others..

thanx again


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click the 'Ticket Submission' image link which takes you to a page where you will be asked to login with your account details, then explain your problem and they will get back to you.


----------



## MizZ Quintessa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks koala


----------



## MizZ Quintessa (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG! i can't believe this .. the link is not working :S:S
talking about bad lock :"(


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The link is working for me, but I can't go any further into the site because I don't have a Second Life account. Try enabling cookies.


----------



## MizZ Quintessa (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks again


----------



## Julie0 (Nov 18, 2008)

If it can still help, I had the same problem, which has been solved as soon as port 443 (https) has been open.


----------

